# A weeks work.



## Dario (Jun 12, 2006)

Had some penturning time last week and this weekend and produced a few pens. 

From left to right they are as follows:

1. Beeswing Paela <s>Platinum</s> Chrome Perfect Fit
2. Figured Mango <s>Platinum</s> Chrome Perfect Fit
3. Amboyna burl Platinum Cigar Pencil
4. Spalted Alder Platinum Jr. Gent 
5. Cocobolo Platinum Jr. Gent 
6. Curly Mesquite Platinum Jr. Gent 
7. Desert Ironwood Platinum Jr. Gent version II







Here is a detail of the cocobolo (my favorite of the lot). It is made of a "scrap" that is too thin and have some imperfections to sell but too nice to throw.  I am glad I kept it.  Picture didn't do this pen justice...it is almost like rosewood burl in person and have so many colors, I can't believe it!







As you can tell...I am still working on my pictures ...that is why I still hardly post pics of my work [B)][V].

Comments and critiques welcome 

Thank you,


----------



## LanceD (Jun 12, 2006)

Great work all around. I especially like no's. 2, 4 and 6. I think the pictures came out real good too.


----------



## bearfretworks (Jun 12, 2006)

Impressive line-up there, Dario!  

All are top notch, but I'd pick the curly mesquite as my "favorite".  PM me for my addy so you can send it to me[]


----------



## Dario (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.  

The mesquite is my 2nd pick...could probably have been the first if I don't have too much mesquite.  BTW, believe it or not...this mesquite is from another "scrap" piece! [:0]


----------



## Fangar (Jun 12, 2006)

Dario,

Excellent work.  The first photo is very good.  I would have to say that you have achieved a great finish!  Thanks for sharing.

Fangar


----------



## thewishman (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice work and great finishes! Your woods are so pretty, with such gorgeous figure, that you might need to package then in a plain brown wrapper.[}][]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice,anytime you want you can throw your "scraps " my way[][^]


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 12, 2006)

All the pens are great, nice work.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great work, Dario!  It is hard to pick a favorite, but I really like the figuring on the beeswing Paela.


----------



## alamocdc (Jun 12, 2006)

Fantastic work, Dario! I can't pick a favorite. Maybe if you sent them to me for a closer look.[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Dario,

I really like them all, the spalted alder stands out for me

[8D]


----------



## guts (Jun 12, 2006)

Dario.nice week's worth of having fun,good job all the way around.


----------



## PenWorks (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice collection Dario, 
I like your choice for your favorite. that is a real nice piece of cocbolo.
Super finish as well.


----------



## angboy (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm partial to the beeswing paela. What kind of finish did you use on them?


----------



## Jerryconn (Jun 12, 2006)

I like,em all[]


----------



## JimGo (Jun 12, 2006)

Wait a minute...you turn pens??? []

Beautiful job all around, and great examples of the woods!  I especially like the lower barrel shape on that Cocobolo.


----------



## Dario (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />I'm partial to the beeswing paela. What kind of finish did you use on them?



I'm sorry, I forgot...they are all CA finished.



> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />...I especially like the lower barrel shape on that Cocobolo.



That shape is IAP inspired.  Cannot recall now who originally made a similar shaped pen but I know I've seen it here and specifically posted that I WILL copy it [].


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 12, 2006)

Imagine having to pick one of these?   Tough choice!!  I think I like the Mango the best,   maybe because I don't remember ever seeing one.  Great Job on them ALL? By the way,  anyone know why the perfect fit pen is called a perfect fit? 
Gary


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice pens, Dario. I especially like the curly mesquite, but they are all gorgeous. When cutting mesquite, what type of limb shape would produce the curls? What shape of limb should we look for, or is it just finding the curl without any outside indications.
Do a good turn daily!
Don




> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Had some penturning time last week and this weekend and produced a few pens.
> 
> Here is a detail of the cocobolo (my favorite of the lot). It is made of a "scrap" that is too thin and have some imperfections to sell but too nice to throw.  I am glad I kept it.  Picture didn't do this pen justice...it is almost like rosewood burl in person and have so many colors, I can't believe it!
> ...


----------



## gerryr (Jun 12, 2006)

They are all beautiful.  The Paela looks like reflections in water.  The finish looks top notch on all of them.


----------



## Dario (Jun 12, 2006)

Don,

The curly part is usually found outside the crotch.  I term that place the "armpit" (coined from my mother-in-law) [].   It can also be found in places where there is an inside curve due to leaning branch.  I strongly believe the compression creates the curl.

In my case, most of the time there are indications on the bark.  I can almost tell now if there are goodies underneath.  I'll try to take pics next time and show the before (bark area of a log) and after (milled blanks).

That said, I only find a few of these that is why I keep even the scraps.

Hope this helps even just a bit.


----------



## EdwinSSIV (Jun 12, 2006)

All beautiful looking pens!
Very nice


----------



## Ron Mc (Jun 12, 2006)

Dario,
That curly mesquite is fantastic! For some reason I feel like I had a piece of that stashed somewhere. Now that I have seen the end results it's time to do some digging!
Thanks.


----------



## Nolan (Jun 12, 2006)

Very nice Dario!! Your pic are very nice also IMO. Cant decide between the Spalted Alder and Amboyna, I think the Amboyna as I am really starting to like burl woods.

Nolan


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 12, 2006)

It was in the box you sent me last week.[] (just kidding)
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Dario,
> That curly mesquite is fantastic! For some reason I feel like I had a piece of that stashed somewhere. Now that I have seen the end results it's time to do some digging!
> Thanks.


----------



## huntersilver (Jun 12, 2006)

Great looking pens, I especially like the mesquite.


----------



## punkinn (Jun 12, 2006)

Hoooooly moly.  Those are sweet!  I see what you mean by the beeswing figure in the Paela, now... and no WONDER you like it!!  []  

They're all incredibly beautiful.  Fine, fine work!
Nancy


----------



## guts (Jun 12, 2006)

Dario,please post the outside of the mesquite when you get a chance,i have a friend who has a small sawmill and plenty of mesquite,thanks.


----------



## Dario (Jun 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br /> I see what you mean by the beeswing figure in the Paela, now... and no WONDER you like it!!



Nancy,  The blank I sent you was from the same stick and looked exactly similar outside.  Now if only I can sell even just a few of these [B)].



> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />Dario,please post the outside of the mesquite when you get a chance,i have a friend who has a small sawmill and plenty of mesquite,thanks.



Guts, I will, I promise as soon as I get the chance and encounter more of it.  Hopefully soon!!! []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jun 12, 2006)

Good work Dario! All of them look very nice.


----------



## airrat (Jun 12, 2006)

beautiful pens Dario.  very nice


----------



## challagan (Jun 12, 2006)

Holy Smokes those are beautiful! I agree with your favorite but the figured Mango and curly Mesquite are close on the tale, heck they are all sweet. 

Corey


----------



## BUGSY (Jun 12, 2006)

I THINK YOU RAISED THE BAR ON ALL OF US.....THEY ARE MAGNIFICO.....BUGSY


----------



## Dario (Jun 13, 2006)

Good news.  Sold the pencil (Amboyna CSUSA Rhodium Cigar Pencil to my officemate today...well actually, it is an IOU 'till payday [].


----------



## bkindt (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes, beautiful pens and beautiful finish.  What finish technique did you use?

Ben
San Antonio, TX


----------



## chigdon (Jun 13, 2006)

AWESOME!


----------



## Dario (Jun 14, 2006)

Ben,

Just plain CA method.

What part of San Antonio are you at?  Maybe we can get together one of these days [].


----------



## Johnathan (Jun 16, 2006)

Great looking pens!


----------

